# New Dutch site



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

If have found a new site on Google that might interest Dutch mountainbikers. No mountains? I hear you say? Nope, but hills are a-plenty.

http://www.dikkebanden.nl/


----------



## mountainbike_demon (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah i dont speak dutch so if someone could tell me where are the mountains cuz except the artificial ones ive never seen one


----------



## Enduro_506 (Sep 5, 2004)

we don't have mountains. no one needs rear suspension here. holland sucks.


----------



## TaZ1980 (May 1, 2004)

*I'm Dutch and...*

NO mountains indeed, but there are some very nice tracks around here, i think you'd be surprised how much fun mountainbiking without actual mountains can be!! (that sounds weird but its true!)

Thanks for the site!


----------

